# Pretty Damn Good Sexual Compatibility Test



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Didn't find this searching through the first few pages so if this is a repost, sorry :happy: It's a nice short 40 question quiz. 

OkCupid | Take Pretty Damn Good Sexual Compatibility Test

_*Your result for Pretty Damn Good Sexual Compatibility Test ... Wild *_

61% Aggressive and 68% Sensual! 

Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively and Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Ha,pretty cool test lol

*Sensual*
69% Sensual and 48% Aggressive!

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: PASSION. But not just for your pleasure, for theirs. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Wild*
66% Aggressive and 62% Sensual!

Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively and Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

*Wild*


69% Aggressive and 61% Sensual!
Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively and Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.



Don't forget to VOTE!

Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)

You scored 69% on Aggressive, higher than 97% of your peers.

You scored 61% on Sensual, higher than 23% of your peers.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Tease

57% Aggressive and 64% Sensual!

Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!

LOL.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Tease*

61% Aggressive and 63% Sensual!

Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

*Wild*
69% Aggressive and 63% Sensual!
Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively and Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.

Lol. And I totally consider myself submissive. They must have a different standard than I do. :tongue:

This test made me a bit hot too. :blushed:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've never had sex, so a lot of my answers were theoretical.

*Moderate
52% Sensual and 35% Aggressive!*

You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

*Sensual*

77% Sensual and 57% Aggressive!

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: PASSION. But not just for your pleasure, for theirs. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*Aggressive
*65% Aggressive and 59% Sensual!
Okay, so you're not likely to kill anyone but you've quite an Aggressive streak about you. This means you know what you like, what you want, who you want, and you go for it. You want it right here, right now, fast and hard - sort to speak. Someone who scores Aggressive isn't necessarily Aggressive in the negative physical sense but when it comes to sex you don't play around a whole lot. You're up for some new things but for the most part you know you're good and you know what you want. You're not likely to focus on your partner as much so you probably do quite well with others that score Aggressively.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Tease

57% Aggressive and 62% Sensual!

Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results!


... And now it's all coming back to me... the number of times I have actually been called a "tease." LOL!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wild
62% Aggressive and 69% Sensual!
Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively and Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Ha,pretty cool test lol
> *Sensual*
> 69% Sensual and 48% Aggressive!


Thanks, I finally found another good one!! Sorry it took so long lol roud: Heh, a test and some nice advice = win-win



pinkrasputin said:


> *Wild*
> 69% Aggressive and 63% Sensual!
> Lol. And I totally consider myself submissive. They must have a different standard than I do. :tongue:
> 
> This test made me a bit hot too. :blushed:


lol still, they do have nice definitions that aren't derogatory in any way, always a good thing. I'd suggest 69% aggressive/31% submissive as that part of your score? Not really 50-50 but still quite flexible.

I think the 400 question one had that effect on me too getting all those ideas like that. :blushed:



Aerorobyn said:


> Tease
> 
> 57% Aggressive and 62% Sensual!
> 
> ... And now it's all coming back to me... the number of times I have actually been called a "tease." LOL!


lol at least _their_ definition is quite nice as opposed to the common use of the term.


----------



## glisten (Dec 20, 2010)

Sensual

72% Sensual and 54% Aggressive!

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: PASSION. But not just for your pleasure, for theirs. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Tease
61% Aggressive and 62% Sensual!


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Tease

59% Aggressive and 57% Sensual!

Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

um...well, this was the result... i am not quite as "experienced" as this implies.
*
Wild Tease*

60% Aggressive and 76% Sensual!

You're fairly in the middle but you're approaching the Wild side! I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not too overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life and so do your partners. You might want to try some new things because you're definitely up for it. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## Unknownstateofmind (May 24, 2010)

Tease

61% Aggressive and 61% Sensual!

Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

phthalocyanine said:


> um...well, this was the result... i am not quite as "experienced" as this implies.


I don't think it takes that into account - even I got moderate and I've never had sex, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Moderate*
48% Sensual and 39% Aggressive!

You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way.

A lot of guesswork.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Moderate
54% Sensual and 43% Aggressive!
You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!





The test lies! I think my score was off because doggy style is my least favorite position, and because I don't like being called names or noisy sex, but it didn't ask about other forms of kinkiness.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

snail said:


> Moderate
> 54% Sensual and 43% Aggressive!
> You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!
> 
> ...


yeah, i stumbled about that part too. kind of exactly the other way around, though


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Sensual65% Sensual and 59% Aggressive!​Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: *PASSION*. But not just for your pleasure, for _theirs_. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)










You scored 59% on*Aggressive*, higher than 64% of your peers.










You scored 65% on*Sensual*, higher than 48% of your peers.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tease*

61% Aggressive and 58% Sensual!

Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

*Sensual*

68% Sensual and 58% Aggressive!

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: *PASSION*. But not just for your pleasure, for _theirs_. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

*Moderate*
​
59% Sensual and 52% Aggressive!​
You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

*Wild*

72% Aggressive and 61% Sensual!

Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively _and_ Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.


*Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)*












You scored 72% on *Aggressive*, higher than 99% of your peers. 









You scored 61% on *Sensual*, higher than 25% of your peers.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wild64% Aggressive and 67% Sensual!​


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

This test was just depressing, imo - too many memories with no hope of recurrence. T-T Oh, well..really my fault for taking it. Anyway..

*Moderate
*
54% Sensual and 59% Aggressive!

You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!
-------------------------------------------------------

I've only been with one person and I think these questions demanded a bit more experience but I did the best I could. That part about not taking risks..not to give away too much but although I won't usually think of ideas myself, I was always opening to listening to his and trying them out -_-" I think that means I do take risks..I'm just fine not taking them.


----------



## PJay (Jul 20, 2013)

I've never had sex, so I answered imagining myself in the situation:

Tease

59% Aggressive and 63% Sensual!
​Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

*Sensual*

68% Sensual and 57% Aggressive!

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: *PASSION*. But not just for your pleasure, for _theirs_. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!
-----------------------------------
Pretty accurate, I'd say.

Except, if a girl insists on playing dead fish, I think I lean more towards aggressive tendencies. If a girl knows what she's doing, I'm more flexible. If the girl is vocal and tells me what she wants me to do for her, I'll do it. I don't really have boundaries, I'd say.

Putting it in terms of MBTI, if I sense a girl isn't REALLY into it (i.e. I sense she's using me as a rebound), I'll retreat and say 'nahh' to sex. Curse of being an INFJ....you just sometimes know your partner's motives. Sometimes, I find myself thinking about it, and then I can't really get into the act. I usually end up backing off. I'm only going to go through sex if the lady is as invested in it as I am.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Moderate
56% Sensual and 44% Aggressive!
You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Tease60% Aggressive and 63% Sensual!​Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Wild Tease60% Aggressive and 68% Sensual!​You're fairly in the middle but you're approaching the Wild side! I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not too overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life and so do your partners. You might want to try some new things because you're definitely up for it. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

*Wild*

69% Aggressive and 66% Sensual!​
Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively _and_ Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be *choosy of your partners* and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun. ;-P

-THE WOLF HOWLS-

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sensual 70% Sensual and 57% Aggressive!

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: *PASSION*. But not just for your pleasure, for _theirs_. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Moderate
21% Sensual and 22% Aggressive!
You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!



Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)


You scored 22% on Aggressive, higher than 0% of your peers.


You scored 21% on Sensual, higher than 0% of your peers.


I took this test for the lulz since I'm an asexual virgin


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Sub bottom bitch gon' be a sub bottom bitch it seems



> Sensual 61% Sensual and 48% Aggressive!
> 
> Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: *PASSION*. But not just for your pleasure, for _theirs_. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. *You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!*


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sensual
*
*68% Sensual and 57% Aggressive!*

Mmmm...so sexy, so smooth, so giving, so...good. Bet you really enjoy sex don't you? In fact, probably more than most people. That's what being Sensual is all about: *PASSION*. But not just for your pleasure, for theirs. For you, it's the whole experience that makes great sex. You obviously like to take your time and do it "right". You mostly know what you want and you definitely know what you like. To top it off you're just plain good at it -- less so than someone more Aggressive. You're not opposed to trying some new things or embarking on an adventure as long as you and your partner do it together and, more importantly, it works for them. You strive to put your partner's needs ahead of your own which many people claim is difficult to find so keep it up!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Moderate 53% Sensual and 41% Aggressive!

You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tease
*59% Aggressive and 60% Sensual!Right there in the middle. Mmmm, I bet you can please just about anyone! You probably have quite a bit of experience but you're not quite assertive enough to be overly Sensual or Aggressive. You can go any direction and adapt very well to your partners and you thoroughly enjoy your sex life. You might want to try some new things to see which way you might swing. Even if you don't, there are plenty of people out there who could use your loving (and probably have)! More than likely you'll find a lot of matches out there when you compare test results! Give it a try!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Moderate50% Sensual and 51% Aggressive!​You're no prude! Being Moderate means you enjoy sex, you like to give and take, but you're just less likely to take risks and try new things outside of the "norm". You're not very Aggressive but you're more respectful. A lot of things others find exciting or risqué don't pique your interest. You're not overly picky but you know how to have fun. Essentially you stick to what you know and that's great. You certainly don't mind this. You've probably really established a set way in your sexual endeavors or you're just starting out. This is in stark contrast with being more Wild but doesn't mean you're not Aggressive or Sensual in any way. Now go out and find your next adventure!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

*Wild*
64% Aggressive and 66% Sensual!​

Wow! You really like to put it out there, huh? Scoring high Aggressively _and_ Sensually simply means that you're likely to try new things and are up for truly experiencing your sexual endeavors. In fact, most people fall into this category which you might like to hear. You're less likely to be submissive and don't mind getting down right dirty at times. This does not mean you're a whore! You can be quite Wild in the sack but because of your Sensual side you are much more likely to be choosey of your partners and much more likely to pay attention to your partner as long as you have enough fun.


----------

